# Mike's knife and food.



## MikeHL (Apr 25, 2015)

This thread is about my random food and knife pics. Without further ado.

Starting off, I'm on Hong Kong at this moment. So here is a few starters.

End grain cutting boards. 












Which is on the same street as this place ... 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schanop (Apr 25, 2015)

I recalled that shop.

You must be having a good time eating and shopping there, Mike.


----------



## Mrmnms (Apr 25, 2015)

Anyone know where to get blocks like these in the U.S?


----------



## BloodrootLS (Apr 25, 2015)

Those cutting boards are crazy- just a slab of a spruce or even pine tree it looks like. Keeping it simple!


----------



## chinacats (Apr 26, 2015)

Mrmnms said:


> Anyone know where to get blocks like these in the U.S?



Have you seen the ones at "the Wok Shop"?


----------



## MikeHL (Apr 26, 2015)

Yup the wok shop sells them they are made of pine. Tho I don't know what kind of wood the ones are in the picture. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeHL (Apr 26, 2015)

schanop said:


> I recalled that shop.
> 
> You must be having a good time eating and shopping there, Mike.



Yup the food here is amazing, everything is so fresh everything is cooked to order or is fresh out of the oven even simple things like egg tarts. 






For those interested in the food porn / random vacation pics its all on my Instagram lambchopmike. I will get to posting some here as well but after I back home. Its hard to upload pictures with only a phone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeHL (Jul 5, 2015)

Been back for a while, just finishing up with some pics of inside CCK. 






Wall to wall cleavers 









In saying so CCK was just one of the kitchen supply stores on that street. So in addition to selling knives they also sold other kitchen wares like woks, pots, bakery tools etc. CCK wasn't the only brand of knives around in Hong Kong, there where many knife shops and kitchenware stores with their own house brands. I found it interesting considering only a few brands make it across the pond.


----------



## gic (Jul 5, 2015)

I would be interested in knowing other companies that are worth buying their house brands for when I next visit hong kong! (have a bunch of CCK's of course...)


----------

